# predator motors



## ballboy (Apr 30, 2011)

Just a heads up for anyone willing to take on the challenge to build their own long tail,
Harbor freight currently is selling their 13 hp and 6.5 hp motors 1/2 off

good luck and happy building! let me know how your build goes and what kit you went with.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

$? 
Half off regular price so as to make it $99 like normal or 1/2 off that price making them $50?


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

I already have the kkk EZ kit with the 6.5 predator. But if they are $50 im going to go buy 2 more.


----------



## ballboy (Apr 30, 2011)

hmmm I guess I thought 120 was a good deal for a 6.5hp motor,,,,,how was the build with the KKK? how does it run ? what are you using it on?


----------



## stick&string89 (Jun 21, 2012)

I just called Harbor freight and they told me the 13 hp motors or 350 on sell


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Here is the add for the motor from Harbor Freight

http://www.harborfreight.com/65-HP-...zIjoiOTkuOTkiLCJwcm9kdWN0X2lk
IjoiODgxMCJ9


----------



## tumblweedkilla (Feb 26, 2015)

Maxtools had my 16hp duramax motor for 299 a couple months ago


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Yeah you can get them all the time with coupon for $99
I run mine on a 17' scanoe and love it. Change the throttle though. The one it comes with sucks.


----------



## amrich17 (Jan 19, 2015)

What mud motor kit goes good with it???


----------



## ballboy (Apr 30, 2011)

hey lunker, 
I am trying to save up for a canoe and motor, probably at this point be next season before I get a set up. any help, tips on setting that motor and kit up as well as canoe would be great, not trying to reinvent the wheel. change the entire throttle cable?


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Yes i put a throttle cable off a tecumsa mini roto tiller on it. If/when you get one i can send some pics or help with the set up.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

This is my set up.


----------



## rockymountainelk (Jan 18, 2009)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> This is my set up.


Ever worry about going overboard in that thing? I have an old 16' Colman canoe that I would love to have set up like that but that seems sketchy?


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Not at all. The beam is very wide. It is not as stable as a flat bottom but a little common sense goes a long way.


----------



## FowledLife (Nov 15, 2013)

I had an old town flat back canoe for a few years with a kkk predator 6.5. I could stand and operate the motor. I could even pull my 60lb lab over the side, but yeah common sense goes a long way


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

If you're looking for a solid, cheaper 7hp setup I'd say go with the Backwater Glider kit with a Predator 7hp-Backwater makes the most solid setup out there in my opinion. Better bearing housing and system, more solid frame and housing, awesome tunable cavitation plate, lighter weight, and cheaper than most other kits on the market, not to mention made in USA. Here's a photo of my 7hp setup-


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

rockymountainelk said:


> Ever worry about going overboard in that thing? I have an old 16' Colman canoe that I would love to have set up like that but that seems sketchy?


The beam on this boat is 43 inches and is nothing like the colman canoe it's much more stable than a canoe is by far. And you may fall out of it allot easier but my buddies 14X46 jon is not any more stable than my scanoe is and my boat carries 300 more lbs and weighs 97lbs dry.

That is my first scanoe in that picture it's a 1982 and has seen allot of duck blood on it and I am sure that Lunker has put quite a bit more on her also. I am now running a 1997 model it's a little less beat up and has been serving me well since 2004.

I can run mine standing up but wouldn't advise it because there is just no room for error if the boat pitches side to side from running over something.


----------



## ballboy (Apr 30, 2011)

what is the cavitation plate for? what does it do and do I need one?


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

ballboy said:


> what is the cavitation plate for? what does it do and do I need one?


The cavitation plate works to hold the prop at a certain depth in the water-it planes along just under the surface. When it's set up properly you shouldn't have to hold the prop at a certain depth, it will stay there on its own. I personally don't see how you could get the best out of your motor without one, I will usually take a GPS along with me and adjust the plate till I'm getting the best speed and best angle. It's crazy how a 1/16" adjustment in your cav plate can equal a 2-3mph difference in speed.


----------

